# College makes you fat?



## freshmanbelly911 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I've been in college for a month and I began with a starter belly, though I've definately started to notice that my belly is etting bigger. I knew that it was easy to gain weight in college, but I guess i didn't realize how easy untill i got there. My eating habits have really gone to hell. I pretty much have a piece of pizza, spaghetti, another calorie dense dish, a piece of fruit, desert, and either chocolate milk, a sugary juice type drink, or soda for lunch and dinner. Plus i've started keeping a case of soda in my dorm, also i have a tendency to buy a snack after classes are done which is usually (actually always) junk food. It's weird, because before I college i ate fairly healthy (with tendencies to overinduldge.) I've still been excersising which definately slows down the weight gain. I don't mind a little extra fat. I'm not going to try to lose or gain weight, I'm just gonna let my belly go where it wants to go.
:eat1:
For everyone who's gone to college, or even those who didn't, what are your experiences with weight /gain when going to college or just finally gaining independence from family? 

View attachment 017.JPG


View attachment 018.JPG


View attachment 025.JPG


View attachment 013.JPG


----------



## infinity57401 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've kept my weight at bay through most of college, I'm in my last year right now. Being independent of my family has changed my eating habits slightly because I don't have my parents making my food so I typically resort to junk food. My weight flucuates every week but I try to keep myself under 200 lbs.


----------



## SuperGuyver (Oct 6, 2010)

I don`t go to college but since I`m in the 12th grade-and will be going to college I look forward to gaining....plus I`ve gained some weight already. 

View attachment u (3).jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 7, 2010)

freshmanbelly911 said:


> Well, I've been in college for a month and I began with a starter belly, though I've definately started to notice that my belly is etting bigger. I knew that it was easy to gain weight in college, but I guess i didn't realize how easy untill i got there. My eating habits have really gone to hell. I pretty much have a piece of pizza, spaghetti, another calorie dense dish, a piece of fruit, desert, and either chocolate milk, a sugary juice type drink, or soda for lunch and dinner. Plus i've started keeping a case of soda in my dorm, also i have a tendency to buy a snack after classes are done which is usually (actually always) junk food. It's weird, because before I college i ate fairly healthy (with tendencies to overinduldge.) I've still been excersising which definately slows down the weight gain. I don't mind a little extra fat. I'm not going to try to lose or gain weight, I'm just gonna let my belly go where it wants to go.
> :eat1:
> For everyone who's gone to college, or even those who didn't, what are your experiences with weight /gain when going to college or just finally gaining independence from family?




Nice belly!

Does college make you fat? I guess that depends on the person. My college years ended a long time ago in 1988...1992, if you count grad school.

I lived at home and commuted to school. Once my eating habits changed after high school, I managed to put on some weight...went up a couple pants sizes and I'm roughly the same size now. I try to eat better now and exercise but I get on with life, too.

I currently work with a younger gal who's short (5'0" tall) and curvy. She discovered partying during her college years and didn't exercise as much after high school and now she's still short but about 25 -30 pounds curvier.:happy: Now she periodically talks about diets and gym memberships...yes, being healthier is great for everyone but I suspect breaking some of her college habits aren't coming easy to her.

I can also recall a few other gals and a guy or two who got bigger in college, so, perhaps it is true but college is also whatever you make of it.


Dennis


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 7, 2010)

College doesn't make you fat. Fat cells make you fat. Many people tend to develop more fat cells in college because they're so busy studying, maybe busy working a part-time job (as I was in college), running off to class to sit and listen to a lecture for 2 hours, and often eating a cheaper, easier to prepare/obtain diet. Those things can lead to more fat cells. ...Although I had many friends in college who ate the same foods and had the same schedule as I did and they didn't gain more than 5 lbs. Whereas I gained considerably more weight due to my genes, which are steeped in a history of fatness. So again, no, college doesn't make you fat. Fat cells do, as do your genes. If your parents, grandparents and great-grandparents had a tendency to be fat, you generally will, too.

Lecture over. There will be a quiz on this subject on Monday.


----------



## frankman (Oct 7, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> College doesn't make you fat. Fat cells make you fat. Many people tend to develop more fat cells in college because they're so busy studying, maybe busy working a part-time job (as I was in college), running off to class to sit and listen to a lecture for 2 hours, and often eating a cheaper, easier to prepare/obtain diet. Those things can lead to more fat cells. ...Although I had many friends in college who ate the same foods and had the same schedule as I did and they didn't gain more than 5 lbs. Whereas I gained considerably more weight due to my genes, which are steeped in a history of fatness. So again, no, college doesn't make you fat. Fat cells do, as do your genes. If your parents, grandparents and great-grandparents had a tendency to be fat, you generally will, too.
> 
> Lecture over. There will be a quiz on this subject on Monday.



That's going to be an all-night study session. Complete with pizza run.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's going to be an all-night study session. Complete with pizza run.




hahaha... rep


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, the phrase "freshman fifteen" comes from somewhere.


----------



## prettysteve (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,272172,00.html


----------



## freshmanbelly911 (Oct 9, 2010)

Some of the responses are kind of funny. I must admit that " college make you fat?" was a stupid title. Obviously it's lifestyle and (fat cells) that make you fat, not college. And yes i had heard of the freshman 15 though even still I didn't realize how easy getting fat was. I was like "I'm still going to eat healthy in college" though obviously that's not the case as my dinner consisted of a superstack of sour cream pringles and 5 servings of reeses pieces. 
It's just weird feeling my belly and being like "i don't remember it being this soft" or looking at my stomach and realizing that this is no longer just an innocent little start belly, im acutally becoming fat. But whatever i dont mind. Actually according to BMI i still have 10 pounds to go before i become overweight, and that might happen. I'd much rather gorge myself of delicous food and see my belly grow than really watch my diet and get a "bikini body" or something like that.


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like your story to read. Please give us sometimes a new update about your gain. I like it to read to give your belly the space he want... <3 Henk


----------



## frankman (Oct 9, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I like your story to read. Please give us sometimes a new update about your gain. I like it to read to give your belly the space he want... <3 Henk



Wait, wait, this is a subtle way of saying you don't believe the content of this thread is true, right?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2010)

frankman said:


> Wait, wait, this is a subtle way of saying you don't believe the content of this thread is true, right?



I don't. Compare the hands in the right bottom pic to the hands in the left bottom pic.


----------



## frankman (Oct 9, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't. Compare the hands in the right bottom pic to the hands in the left bottom pic.



I guess that was my subtle way of saying duh.


----------



## freshmanbelly911 (Oct 10, 2010)

ooh interesting. Believe me or not, the hands in those pictures come from the same person (myself.) The pictures were taken over the course of a couple of nights.


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 10, 2010)

freshmanbelly911 said:


> ooh interesting. Believe me or not, the hands in those pictures come from the same person (myself.) The pictures were taken over the course of a couple of nights.


I believe you. Please give me an update about your gain. I like your growing belly. You've a really lovely tummy and the freshman will maybe more than 15? If you like it. I do!:bow: You're adorable! :bow::bow:
<3 Henk


----------



## nrock (Oct 12, 2010)

I am in second year and the things I see... you wouldn't believe how many girls I've seen get big. It truly is a feedee/FA's dream. 

In the process I also put on around 30 pounds!

-NROCK


----------



## freshmanbelly911 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you like the pictures, I also have a youtube channel that deals with my growing belly. http://www.youtube.com/user/freshmanbelly?feature=mhum


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Oct 14, 2010)

I also started University this year and have gained about 8 lbs


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

It was the opposite for me. I lost a ton of weight during my first year of college because I moved away from home and I couldn't afford to eat much. I spent what little money I had on cheap, wholesome stuff because living on fast food and junk actually seemed more expensive.


----------



## frankman (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> It was the opposite for me. I lost a ton of weight during my first year of college because I moved away from home and I couldn't afford to eat much. I spent what little money I had on cheap, wholesome stuff because living on fast food and junk actually seemed more expensive.



Did you go to college in Canada or America? Food prices are radically different. Here in Europe, you can buy groceries to cook a good meal for about 3 people from the money it takes to get a single BigMac menu. When I was in LA, I could buy hamburgers form whatever small change I had.

It's a different world if the food prices are so incomparable.

I actually didn't get chubby until my second year, when I stopped working out and the beer caught up with me.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

frankman said:


> Did you go to college in Canada or America? Food prices are radically different. Here in Europe, you can buy groceries to cook a good meal for about 3 people from the money it takes to get a single BigMac menu. When I was in LA, I could buy hamburgers form whatever small change I had.
> 
> It's a different world if the food prices are so incomparable.
> 
> I actually didn't get chubby until my second year, when I stopped working out and the beer caught up with me.



I'm in Canada... so yeah, it's kind of the same thing here. I could spend almost $10 on a McDonald's meal, or I could spend that on a whole loaf of bread, and like five cans of tuna and just eat that all week. I hear fast food is a LOT cheaper in the US.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## NJDoll (Oct 15, 2010)

surprisingly I lost weight during college.. before, during and after college pics. I gained a few lbs since college.. but slowly taking them off. Last pic, was in Atlantic City, about 3 weeks ago. 

View attachment 2010-10-15_1638.jpg


View attachment 2010-10-15_1634.jpg


View attachment 2010-09-26_0158.jpg


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I believe you. Please give me an update about your gain. I like your growing belly. You've a really lovely tummy and the freshman will maybe more than 15? If you like it. I do!:bow: You're adorable! :bow::bow:
> <3 Henk


Belly, looks like you've got your own Superfan! Create a paysite and get rich!*


*well...ok, not rich, but, you know what I mean.


----------



## frankman (Oct 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> Belly, looks like you've got your own Superfan! Create a paysite and get rich!*
> 
> 
> *well...ok, not rich, but, you know what I mean.



And because he'd pay in Euro's you've got that convenient exchange thing working for you! Double win!


----------



## greathorned9 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a sophomore in college this year, I'm not sure if I've gained any weight but I didn't at all during my freshman year. I go to school in the city, so I walk everywhere that I need to go to, that probably helps.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 15, 2010)

I have first hand experience with this . . . i gained like a million pounds in college: all you do in college is study, eat and if you can, you occasionally sleep. 

the problem really lies to the amount of stress coupled with the lack of sleep, and for most college students, you can add copious amounts of alcohol. thats why the freshmen 15 is not a myth.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 16, 2010)

I never had any money in college so I was skinny.


----------



## J34 (Oct 16, 2010)

I gained around 35lbs since I started college nearly 5yrs ago. I think parts of the gain are attributed to my stressful major. I grew like 3 inches, and I am not playing 2 sports anymore. Plus with a job and a full course load I rarely exercise

Interesting that I gained most of the weight in a pre-college program they had the summer before 1st semester. I know for a fact nearly everyone gained at least 15-20lbs in those 6 weeks


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 17, 2010)

J34 said:


> I gained around 35lbs since I started college nearly 5yrs ago. I think parts of the gain are attributed to my stressful major. I grew like 3 inches, and I am not playing 2 sports anymore. Plus with a job and a full course load I rarely exercise
> 
> Interesting that I gained most of the weight in a pre-college program they had the summer before 1st semester. I know for a fact nearly everyone gained at least 15-20lbs in those 6 weeks



It seems like stress level has a lot to do with weight gain during college. I stopped training for competitive activities - I was a dancer in high school, so that really helped keep me fit, although i was never skinny.

Also, I didn't have any money in college either, but cheap, fast food is calorically dense. 

I don't regret college for that reason at all . . . its just interesting to note that the freshmen 15 isnt a myth.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 17, 2010)

college didn't make me fatter...the 24hr. Denny's conveniently down the road did!


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2010)

Within the first couple of months I'd gained ten pounds, after which I clamped down on my habits. Still took me most of the next two years to lose it, and when I had to spend some time job hunting after graduation I re-gained it quickly--change of habits again making it easy to gain. 

I imagine that if I'd not had a trip home where I jumped on the scale I would have ended up gaining more, as I hadn't realized I'd put on weight. I suppose without a scale it would have taken clothes getting tight to tip me off.... I wonder if that is one factor in people gaining weight at college, often no scale handy, and may anyway be living in sweat pants so less apt to notice the gain?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 19, 2010)

I lost a very large amount of weight in college, and quickly. My eating habits became better, I usually ate better foods, and I was away from my biggest stress factor...my mother. I was also a lot more active. I didn't have a car, and A&M has a huge campus, so I was constantly walking. In addition to walking, I exercised.

Tad, I found it easy to find a scale. They had them in the locker rooms, and in the rec center (also the health center).


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 24, 2010)

I gained 50 lbs in a year my first year of college. But that's how I gain and lose weight anyway. Very quickly. (I'm pretty sure it has to do with hormones as well as eating habits and exercise, since I react to stress very strongly, and I was incredibly stressed that first year.)
Also, people don't really "get more fat cells" as much as their fat cells fill up with fat. Think of fat cells as little bellies, that are really only happy when they're full. Gaining fat cells can happen, but usually only during crucial times in life (puberty and such). Sometimes it does happen for extremely obese individuals, but usually not.


----------



## infinity57401 (Oct 24, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> surprisingly I lost weight during college.. before, during and after college pics. I gained a few lbs since college.. but slowly taking them off. Last pic, was in Atlantic City, about 3 weeks ago.



You look great nonetheless!


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 4, 2010)

infinity57401 said:


> You look great nonetheless!



thank you so much


----------



## Markt (Nov 4, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> surprisingly I lost weight during college.. before, during and after college pics. I gained a few lbs since college.. but slowly taking them off. Last pic, was in Atlantic City, about 3 weeks ago.



You look really adorable!


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 5, 2010)

Markt said:


> You look really adorable!



Thank you so much!! Looked at your profile, you're adorable as well


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know why this is such a stereotype, because it often becomes true?

I've been in college a year and I have gained at the most 5 lbs.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm currently a freshman in college right now and I'm still the same size. I do some sports and clubs to stay active, plus I don't really eat too much junk.
But I can see why many students do gain weight in college. 

One is the cafeteria, you walk in, show your school ID, and it's an all-you-can-eat-buffet. When you can go get free food(well...not exactly free, it's a part of your tuition), students will can go there as many times as they want and eat as much as they want to eat(depending on their food plan). This leads students to pick up unhealthy diets. 

There's plenty of other reasons too: stress, lack of sleep, and lack of activity.

Stress has always been a factor for sudden WG in any kind of situation and a lot of it happens at college. Tests, papers, exams, FINALS, the workload can be more then one student could take. 

Lack of sleep and activity also plays a role in WG. You need a certain number of hours of sleep in order for your body to function properly, not getting enough sleep will force some people to eat sugary/caffeinated/fatty food to stay awake. 

As for lack of activity in college...well, it speaks for itself. Students can do whatever they want in college, and A LOT of them can decide for themselves if they want to do anything or not. The majority, in my eyes, do basically nothing. Nothing meaning sitting in front of the computer all day, playing video games all day, watching TV/YouTube all day, etc. Although colleges offer a lot of clubs and intramural sports, it is still to student's decision whether or not they want to do it. 

That's how I see it right now. Anyone have any agreements/disagreements?


----------



## grubnboy (Nov 21, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I gained 50 lbs in a year my first year of college. But that's how I gain and lose weight anyway. Very quickly. (I'm pretty sure it has to do with hormones as well as eating habits and exercise, since I react to stress very strongly, and I was incredibly stressed that first year.)
> Also, people don't really "get more fat cells" as much as their fat cells fill up with fat. Think of fat cells as little bellies, that are really only happy when they're full. Gaining fat cells can happen, but usually only during crucial times in life (puberty and such). Sometimes it does happen for extremely obese individuals, but usually not.



saw a study the other day that said otherwise. they showed that fat cells in the stomach region fill up. but the the body makes more fat cells in the thigh and buttock region. this test was done on skinny people who gained a average of 8 pounds or so over a two month period.


----------

